# New Swardman Groomer



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Wow !! This thing looks pretty crazy ! Is this a groomer ? Or a verticutter with more blades ?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That looks nice.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Hapa512 said:


> Wow !! This thing looks pretty crazy ! Is this a groomer ? Or a verticutter with more blades ?


Yes.

@TulsaFan have you seen this thing?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Hapa512 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow !! This thing looks pretty crazy ! Is this a groomer ? Or a verticutter with more blades ?
> ...


Reminds me of a cheaper version of @Shindoman's verticutter cassette without the carbide tips.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Hapa512 said:
> ...


I wonder how much? Probably slightly less than my Jake conversion.

Greensmower to verticutter build - Jacobsen 522A


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

@MasterMech How did I miss that thread. Very cool project indeed!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

That looks pretty nice. I would say that most swardman users end up with their models due to the higher HOC, which IMO negates the need for a groomer.

However this looks like a way better aggressive option to the lackluster verticut unit.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

It's not too crazy expensive. But of course its on backorder....lol.... Anyone in the market for a Verticutter cartridge? I don't see a reason to have the verticutter and the groomer as it seems the groomer will do a much better job?

https://landzie.com/product/swardman-groomer-cartridge/


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Hapa512 said:
> ...


I use the 2mm Verticutter in the spring and fall. A few months ago I bought the Dennis Scarifier Catridge for lighter duty during the year. Both Cartridges were approx $1500 usd.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Hate that they didn't use the star shape that is proven successful. This thing looks like it will have stolons Galore wrapped all over it.


----------



## acmccart8 (Jun 30, 2020)

For anyone who wants to read more about it...

https://www.swardman.com/int/news/swardman-introduces-groomer-cartridge/

And the price is 330-400 on Landzie's site. Just to answer both questions asked.

I plan on getting one since I don't have the verticutter yet and was hesitant to get something that aggressive when my HOC is 0.5-0.75 inches.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Austinite said:


> Hate that they didn't use the star shape that is proven successful. This thing looks like it will have stolons Galore wrapped all over it.


Looks similar to the Dynablades I have on my GK522a conversion. No Issues for me.


----------



## JahMez (May 18, 2021)

Just got the groomer cartridge about 3 weeks ago and finally installed it, works great, this was long overdue from Swardman!

Yes, it does grab material at the tips, but it doesn't affect the verticutting and it's pretty easy to hose off afterward.

Pros:
- Nice density of blades, makes the grass stand up nicely to prep for a mow

Cons:
- It makes quite a mess, the grass catcher doesn't help


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Dang, was this really $330 when it came out? Times must really be tough.. it's currently sitting at $529 on Landzie. I would have considered it for neighborhood of $350.. hard pass for me at the current price. It's a bummer, I was looking forward to trying one out.


----------

